# Locking coupler for grease gun



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am thinking of getting one of those locking couplers for my grease gun. What is the best Ez-Pz lube or LockNLube?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never any complaints with my lock n lube.....they wear out kinda fast but the jaws are replaceable. When I initially bought it I figured it wouldn’t fit in a lot of places, so far, it’s fit in everything....


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I've tried the knockoffs and they're garbage. Lock n lube is still working good...


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I use LockNLube. The only thing I can not grease with it is the lawnmower deck bearings. Too long to fit under, too short to grease from above. I keep saying I am going to make an extension for that.
Wish I had bought one years ago. Just thought it was over kill before I owned one.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Never any complaints with my lock n lube.....they wear out kinda fast but the jaws are replaceable. When I initially bought it I figured it wouldn't fit in a lot of places, so far, it's fit in everything....


I thought the angles on U-Joints might be a problem. No issue at all. Even on that nearly impossible one on the rear disc mower PTO shaft.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

LnL. You can get a little rebuild kit for a few bucks and sometimes they will offer a special and give you one on multiple purchases.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I use the LockNLube. Works great, comes with a rebuild kit that I have never used.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> I use LockNLube. The only thing I can not grease with it is the lawnmower deck bearings. Too long to fit under, too short to grease from above. I keep saying I am going to make an extension for that.


They make a longer version of L n L now, that I bought. :wub: Haven't put the shorter one back on yet.

One thing that I do is leave the L n L only hand tight. Seems it's easier to get off a plugged grease fitting. 

Larry

PS I have some other types 'for sale', but only to folks I don't like.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I have the knurled sleeve style that came out 6 or 7 years ago. Love hate relationship. Would like to try a lock and lube next.

It got locked on in the jd auger bearing today and was quite a job to reach collar to release.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I went into Murdoch's today and all they had was a Flexzilla. I decided to buy it, I guess I will find out if it is any good next time I grease the equipment.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I have had some zerks that I could not get at with the locking coupler, ended up taking it off and putting on the regular end. What do you guys do in cases where it just does not fit?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

The only problem I had was cured, by getting the long version of LnL. Except I did have one zerk other one that was on my old spaghetti tedder. I just used my old Lincoln grease gun on that one zerk (LnL is on a Milwaukee, that you'll have to pry from my cold fingers).  Then I got rid of that tedder, bought a Krone, so problem is someone else's now. 

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

CowboyRam said:


> I have had some zerks that I could not get at with the locking coupler, ended up taking it off and putting on the regular end. What do you guys do in cases where it just does not fit?


I use another regular hand pump grease gun. I have 3....one battery operated, one with a hose to get in inaccessible places, and one with a tube stem to get on zerks that need a little persuasion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> I use another regular hand pump grease gun. I have 3....one battery operated, one with a hose to get in inaccessible places, and one with a tube stem to get on zerks that need a little persuasion.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I have been thinking of buying another grease gun. I guess I am going to have to do just that. I would like to have one of those battery operated ones, but I don't want to spend that much at this time. One I probably do is get a longer hose on one.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> I have had some zerks that I could not get at with the locking coupler, ended up taking it off and putting on the regular end. What do you guys do in cases where it just does not fit?


Take your old grease gun coupler, screw a zerk into the hose end of it, and then use it as an 'extension' by locking it into the locking coupler with the old coupler's input zerk you attached... works like a champ! OL J R


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

luke strawwalker said:


> Take your old grease gun coupler, screw a zerk into the hose end of it, and then use it as an 'extension' by locking it into the locking coupler with the old coupler's input zerk you attached... works like a champ! OL J R


Yep, that's what I do too.


----------

